# Aura Bath and Spa



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Anybody use this yet, and some reviews- What is different, and if it is so tough, why not use it instead of reg Aura? 

( Yet another line from BM, makes the head spin!)


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I had to grab a quart of touch up for a client and had the pleasure of shopping in a BM outlet.
Guy behind the counter told some poor HO that she had to let the cut in dry _*completely*_ before painting the walls with the Aura she just purchased.
Her face indicated that she was already in the weeds before getting her Aura home.
It was tough for me not to yell out "Paint with complicated rules, just what a HO needs!!!"

Love it or not, that stuff is strange.
I don't need strange...or strange _plus_ additives which is what Aura Bath and Spa sounds like.

Bath and Spa...seriously. 

Should be Bath and sh1tter.

who has a Spa in their home?!?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I know one guy who did. They ended up cementing over it and laying carpet. All the trim in the whole house went to crap, bubbled off in places and simply chipped off in others  Oh well.

Never used this Aura sorry.


----------



## FL.BM.DEALER (Apr 2, 2009)

The BM Aura Bath and Spa is the same as the 522 Aura Matte Finish, just reformulated to withstand the moisture of non-ventilated bathrooms to control the amount of color "streaking" the 522 has. The product tints different from the Aura 522 Matte so don't use the 532 Bath & Spa for touch up on the 522. 

It is beyond me why BM could not just fix the product 522 to begin with and have to make us spend more money to bring in the 532. It is Aura, plain and simple, no different than the original(besides the moisture issue).


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

FL BM- SO if my dealer carries it, should I just use it over the reg matte all the time? If it is a little tougher, and works/ looks the same, and I assume carries the same price tag? 
BTW-I do like and use Aura, the cut in and dry part work very easy for a one guy operation.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

FL.BM.DEALER said:


> The BM Aura Bath and Spa is the same as the 522 Aura Matte Finish, just reformulated to withstand the moisture of non-ventilated bathrooms to control the amount of color "streaking" the 522 has. The product tints different from the Aura 522 Matte so don't use the 532 Bath & Spa for touch up on the 522.
> 
> It is beyond me why BM could not just fix the product 522 to begin with and have to make us spend more money to bring in the 532. It is Aura, plain and simple, no different than the original(besides the moisture issue).


That is very interesting info, SW will do the same thing with their products also.
I use a satin WB clear coat over dark colors in non~ventilated shower/bath areas to prevent streaking.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

What surprises me is that the Bath and Spa is in Matte only, not any of the other sheens. I usually use matte in all rooms, but bathrooms can sometimes use a higher sheen, especially small ones with poor ventilation. Do the higher sheen Aura paints not streak in bathrooms already?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> What surprises me is that the Bath and Spa is in Matte only, not any of the other sheens. I usually use matte in all rooms, but bathrooms can sometimes use a higher sheen, especially small ones with poor ventilation. Do the higher sheen Aura paints not streak in bathrooms already?


I put the semi in my kids bath, my girls take long showers and always forget to turn on the fan.. I think it streaks a little but not as noticeable cause its shinier.. not sure.. I think the streaks show more on the flatter surfaces.


----------



## FL.BM.DEALER (Apr 2, 2009)

BM has changed some of their thinking on the way they promote their products. I feel they will find that they are flooded themselves with too many choices for the prof. & HO. 

BruchJockey- the only original Aura finish that was having problems was the Matte 522, the egg, satin, semi have all passed the industry standards of moisture testing, the Matte however failed, hence the new product. Yes it doe carry the same exact price tag as the Aura (don't let your dealer upcharge you).

Should you use it everywhere? That is my question as well, I was told that it carries another 2%-3% angular sheen than the Aura Matte 522, so that is a call you would have to make, but try painting your customer's living room with a paint that is labeled "BATH & SPA", I don't think it would be an easy explaination...


----------



## FL.BM.DEALER (Apr 2, 2009)

WisePainter said:


> That is very interesting info, SW will do the same thing with their products also.
> I use a satin WB clear coat over dark colors in non~ventilated shower/bath areas to prevent streaking.


 
You are actually risking the blushing issue by putting the WB clear over the dark colors, By applying that on top, say your customer fogs up their bathroom the night you painted, you have a high chance of blushing to occur just as in Lacquer applications with high humidity.

By using just the Aura finish, the dark colors are protected up to 5 times greater than glycol based paints.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

FL.BM.DEALER said:


> You are actually risking the blushing issue by putting the WB clear over the dark colors, By applying that on top, say your customer fogs up their bathroom the night you painted, you have a high chance of blushing to occur just as in Lacquer applications with high humidity.
> 
> By using just the Aura finish, the dark colors are protected up to 5 times greater than glycol based paints.


My clients are not allowed to shower near my finish for 24 hrs. After 24 hours it is their bathroom again.
To prevent the trolls from oozing all over my post, what FL.BM.DEALER is proposing is a long shot with poor odds that a client is going to shower the same day I paint their bathroom and create an immense steam cloud for an extended period of time. If that is indeed the case then the client went against my professional advice to wait 24 hours before steaming up the place.
WB PolyAcrylic dries solid in less than 2 hours, and the only way blushing would occur is if a high % of humidity was introduced in between the dry and wet layers of Poly. becoming trapped and creating a whitish hazing effect (blushing).
Besides I would safely put money on the fact that most clients won't go near a painted shower room for far longer than prescribed. So far my method has proven successful for many clients who had no idea that they didn't have to live with streaky bathroom walls.
Showing my clients that there are multiple simple ways to deal with seemingly impossible paint issues has been a major selling point of my business.

:thumbup:


----------



## FL.BM.DEALER (Apr 2, 2009)

Very true, wise!!!!

Just looking out for a fellow paint guy!


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Wisenheimer- Don't you have a problem with the clear coat darkening the original color, sometimes excessively? Good trick , bit seem like it would do that. 
I have done clear coat back splashes around laundry tubs. Works great, but I have to tape it off to look intentional because it does darken the color.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

BrushJockey said:


> Wisenheimer- Don't you have a problem with the clear coat darkening the original color, sometimes excessively? Good trick , bit seem like it would do that.
> I have done clear coat back splashes around laundry tubs. Works great, but I have to tape it off to look intentional because it does darken the color.


Depends on the color and how dark it is. 
I have had some darken, some brighten and some didn't change at all. With the satin sheen of the paint, more often than not the clear coat doesn't have time to seep into the paint and change the color before it dries.


Love,
Wisenheimer der Fokker


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

FL.BM.DEALER said:


> Should you use it everywhere? That is my question as well, I was told that it carries another 2%-3% angular sheen than the Aura Matte 522, so that is a call you would have to make, but try painting your customer's living room with a paint that is labeled "BATH & SPA", I don't think it would be an easy explaination...


 
I'd like to bring this up since it has been out for a few more months. I just sold a job for next month for 4 bathrooms and a foyer. The Bath & Spa was one thing that helped push me over the top. I was on the higher end price wise and the closest competitor was using the Aura as well. After explaining that the Bath & Spa offers a more durable mildew resistant blah blah blah he liked the idea of using it instead of the standard Aura low sheen. Since Aura seems to dry with more of a sheen so I liked the idea of using the Matte and the HO did as well. If is has more sheen then the regular Aura I think that offers a better finish then going with a gloss (which the low sheen is).

The question I asked my store today was "why not use this everywhere since it is more durable"?

So, outside of the possibility for more sheen, WHY NOT?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Tonyg said:


> The question I asked my store today was "why not use this everywhere since it is more durable"?
> 
> So, outside of the possibility for more sheen, WHY NOT?


that was my thoughts as well why not just re-do Aura matte and have it better in baths too many products from BM are driving me nuts every week its something ne win the store...

Now Green label Super spec low voc but uses the glycol tints...


----------



## jmda (Nov 14, 2007)

The BM dealer that I deal with most stopped carrying interior Aura Matte and switched to the bath and spa. So I have used it on several projects. Not noticed too much difference.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

jmda said:


> The BM dealer that I deal with most stopped carrying interior Aura Matte and switched to the bath and spa. So I have used it on several projects. Not noticed too much difference.


Did you notice a difference in sheen?


----------



## FL.BM.DEALER (Apr 2, 2009)

Tonyg said:


> I'd like to bring this up since it has been out for a few more months. I just sold a job for next month for 4 bathrooms and a foyer. The Bath & Spa was one thing that helped push me over the top. I was on the higher end price wise and the closest competitor was using the Aura as well. After explaining that the Bath & Spa offers a more durable mildew resistant blah blah blah he liked the idea of using it instead of the standard Aura low sheen. Since Aura seems to dry with more of a sheen so I liked the idea of using the Matte and the HO did as well. If is has more sheen then the regular Aura I think that offers a better finish then going with a gloss (which the low sheen is).
> 
> The question I asked my store today was "why not use this everywhere since it is more durable"?
> 
> So, outside of the possibility for more sheen, WHY NOT?


 
This was my exact thought as well. Seeing as that we own multiple locations, this would save money in inventory if we switch to all Bath & Spa. THE ONLY REASON I HAVE NOT IS: We have sold a ton of the 522 Matte finish, with that said here is what I have found out:

1) The Aura Bath & Spa actually has different formulas for the same color tinted in the 522
2) The initial smell of Aura Bath & Spa is a little more pungent than the 522
3) I REALLY DO NOT feel like explainng the reason for the Bath & Spa label to every freakin customer.

This very same question we all ask, why not correct the issue or just create one product out of this, Was answered to me as this:

Aura in the initial year was set to sell around 500,000 gallons. In-fact the first year out demanded over 2million gallons. If BM changed the product around by being so new to the market (near 3years now) there would be a lot of pissed off BM end users!

We all need to get through the next couple of years with BM and their "Green Change", in this time we will have a lot of duplicate products between glycol and waterborne tints. This is a hard transition especially in this hard economic time.

As for the Super Spec Green, I have no idea in H*LL what they were thinking, just go for the new Eco-Spec WB. I will never bring the new Spec "Green" in my stores!


----------



## rockisland (Mar 23, 2010)

*The sheen of the Bath & Spa and applicating tricks*

Has anyone closely compared the sheen of the Bath and the Matte after they dry out? Are they same sheen? Is the Bath Spa in the same hiding capability with Matter? 
How about this idea: use it on ceiling for mildew resistance. Along the great lakes, it is very humid in the summer.

And anyone feel any difference in applying this product? Still cut-in, dry, then roll out? Not possible to cut-in and roll out?


----------



## acpainter (Mar 27, 2010)

*BM Aura paint...*

Just finished several rooms with Aura...eggshell and bath/spa...
Tips:

-Yes...cut in entire room first, especially in older homes with lots of
details. Worked like a charm. Alone you will never move fast enough to 
cut and roll at the same time. Brushes, rollers, trays all start drying too fast.

-Spot prime - any spackled areas. Especially after any joint compound.
The Aura paint is like a glue and reacts differently to the raw patched areas.
Spot prime when cutting, let it dry, finish with rolling. In fact, I
cleaned my brushes after the cutting in and did not use them for the
rolling.

-One coat over white - looked great.

-Bath/Spa - good but needs two coats. Matte works well, absorbs
into walls, and less risk of peeling in the future. Two coats is good
idea in a bath anyway. Usually smaller rooms so no major hassle.

-I think of Aura trying to be like a glue where other paints try to be a dye. Follow the directions and it works like a charm. (But I agree that
Aura is not, not for the average homeowner that paints once in a while.
The paint dries too fast. No time for phone calls, social breaks, or other
interruptions).

Good Luck!


----------

